
The melting pot of JavaScript - PKop
https://increment.com/development/the-melting-pot-of-javascript/
======
PKop
Presentation on this topic at Zeit event:

[https://youtu.be/G39lKaONAlA](https://youtu.be/G39lKaONAlA)

